# Restrict Domain Admins



## bryano (Jul 23, 2009)

I would like to restrict/disable the Domain Admin accounts from accessing a network server, yet keep the server on the network with the program administrators granting access permission.


----------



## pizza (Aug 3, 2009)

Have you removed the domain admins group from the administrators on the server?

If the server you're trying to restrict access to is a domain controller, then its a different story


----------

